

iOS device and OS version stats from Instapaper 3.0 - sahillavingia
http://www.marco.org/4073734086

======
arepb
It's hard not to love Marco. He's a one man band that manages to keep up a
killer product, maintain an active presence in the community and he's
innovated on Instapaper in a good way. I use it every day.

~~~
nathanlrivera
Apple should preinstall Instapaper on new iPads. It's just that good.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
what would you say are the 3 most polish level features of instapaper? not the
crazy features, but the little things that matter.

~~~
nathanlrivera
1\. It just works - I have never encountered an issue with the bookmarklet not
formatting an article correctly.

2\. Day vs. night mode. You can configure it to automatically switch to white
text on a black background at night.

3\. Performance - even with 100+ articles the app doesn't slow down and
downloads new articles in seconds. Switching between articles and scrolling
long articles is liquid smooth.

Overall, you can tell just by using it that a ton of thought was put into the
UI.

~~~
rubergly
I agree that instapaper is fantastic, but the article formatting only works
for me about 95% of the time. There seem to be some sites that it occasionally
gets wrong in a really annoying way (like including some odd dump of the
site's sidebar that requires you to finger-swipe for about 5-10 seconds on an
iPod to get to the article contents, which are of course easy to speed by).

------
aditya
Wonder what the equivalent breakdown is for the much more diverse
(fragmented?) Android OS/devices...

~~~
abraham
I don't know about the device breakdown but 92.2% of all Android devices
connecting to the Market in the last 14 days were Android 2.1+.

[http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
ve...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
versions.html)

~~~
rimantas
The subtle point being that latest version (2.3+) is less than 2%…

------
steveb
Totally not accurate, but if you assume a 40/7 ratio of iPad to iPad2
installed base and about 18 million original iPad's out there, you get over 3
million iPad 2 sales over the past two weeks.

The entire US PC industry (including Apple) is only about 6 million
units/month, it took the original iPad 80 days to reach 3 Million in sales.

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/14/idc-and-gartner-us-pc-
sal...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/14/idc-and-gartner-us-pc-sales-drop-
as-tablets-shake-things-up/)

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/06/22/apple_announce...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/06/22/apple_announces_3_million_ipads_sold_in_first_80_days.html)

------
navitronic
Would be interesting to see what percentage of users have updated to version
3.0. Eg, 100,000 clients have hit the server in the last two weeks and 65,000
had 3.0

Love the product though and enjoy these kinds of tidbits of info.

